# General > Photography >  My First New Year Message....

## justine

I would like to take the time to wish all the orgers a personnal Happy New Year...I will be ten weeks old and 1 day on new years day..I know next year i am gonna be learning new things with my family...I am glad to be hear to wish all the best for 2008...My mum SAYS I LOOK REAL GOOD..What do you think....

----------


## anneoctober

Justine! You naughty mummy ! please can we see our favourite girl without the mustache !!  Anne xxxxxxx
HAPPY NEW YEAR ..........as for 2007 well - thats all folks!!  ::

----------


## justine

> Justine! You naughty mummy ! please can we see our favourite girl without the mustache !! Anne xxxxxxx
> HAPPY NEW YEAR ..........as for 2007 well - thats all folks!!


 
ok then.....

----------


## anneoctober

What a gorgeous wee girl you have Justine , a real beauty. Can't wait for grandchild No.9 in June  ::  ::

----------


## justine

> What a gorgeous wee girl you have Justine , a real beauty. Can't wait for grandchild No.9 in June


Thats fantastic,,,I like to see big families..I know the fun i have had over the years watching my 9 grow..Other than a healthy baby would you like a grand daughter/Son....i have 8 girls and 1 boy..he would like a baby brother, but it not gonna be,,i dont think...

----------


## anneoctober

> Thats fantastic,,,I like to see big families..I know the fun i have had over the years watching my 9 grow..Other than a healthy baby would you like a grand daughter/Son....i have 8 girls and 1 boy..he would like a baby brother, but it not gonna be,,i dont think...


to date     boys : 5   girls : 3
as for a wee brother for your lonely son......Never say never  :: 
I love my boys, so another would be welcome. Having said that my grandaughters are special to their nana, and they are all different in looks and character. The boys are well.......boys!! :Grin:

----------


## paris

*Oh shes a real beautie ! jan x*

----------


## unicorn

What a cutie pie, she still looks so very tiny.

----------


## justine

she is still tiny..I have acouple of friends who have HAD AROND THE SAME TIME AND SHE IS THE SMALLEST OF THE LOT..She weighs about 9lb..Still in newborn clothes...But she will grow and you will all have the chance to see this through the year as i will be posting more pics as she gets bigger....

----------

